# New Lunacy Rating



## The Last Stand (Dec 8, 2019)

Quick question, what does the new Lunacy rating mean or symbolize?


----------



## edboy (Dec 8, 2019)

Not sure but people have been spamming it the minute they noticed it. Never change, people.


----------



## war has changed (Dec 8, 2019)

Islamic Content but more secular and less divisive, perhaps?


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 8, 2019)

It's luna, see?


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2019)

It represents awoo. Since wolves do it when the moon is out.


----------



## The Crow (Dec 8, 2019)

So its basically the "this is a crazy post/poster" rating then?


----------



## Revo (Dec 8, 2019)

The Crow said:


> So its basically the "this is a crazy post/poster" rating then?


Yes.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm not sure what it means, but I don't think it's a vector image like the others; if you zoom in there's some heavy pixelation going on.


----------



## Basil II (Dec 8, 2019)

I imagine it's for schizoposting.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Dec 8, 2019)

Basil II said:


> I imagine it's for schizoposting.


Personally, I think it's great for the CWC and Tommy Tooter forums. Sometimes, I just don't know how to rate some of their reported content.


----------



## Man vs persistent rat (Dec 8, 2019)

Only the most redpilled lunacy-raters recognise its secret meaning:


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 8, 2019)

Wow, what other marshmallow shapes are we missing from Lucy Charms now?
The four leafed clover I think.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 8, 2019)

If you get a lot of them it means that you and you alone have cracked the mysteries of reality  and its your duty to continue posting to share your wisdom with lesser beings.


----------



## The Crow (Dec 8, 2019)

weedsneaker13 said:


> Yes.



Ah, so its the perfect rating for shitposts  that may or may not actually be serious, then.


----------



## Purin Chan (Dec 8, 2019)

Still waiting for that LOL rating Null :/


----------



## IAmNotAlpharius (Dec 8, 2019)

mindlessobserver said:


> If you get a lot of them it means that you and you alone have cracked the mysteries of reality  and its your duty to continue posting to share your wisdom with lesser beings.



How can I obtain this secret knowledge?


----------



## crocodilian (Dec 8, 2019)

Just an FYI, it's a negative rating. If you're some kind of homosexual who cares about your reaction score I would avoid earning it.


----------



## Dwight Frye (Dec 8, 2019)

The moon was/is seen as a symbol of madness. Luna/lunacy. I'd assume it's for posts that are just batshit crazy then. Seems simple enough.


----------



## mindlessobserver (Dec 8, 2019)

IAmNotAlpharius said:


> How can I obtain this secret knowledge?




You can start by studying the ancient wisdom of one of Web 1.0s greatest sages.

http://archive.md/vlE23


----------



## Unog (Dec 8, 2019)




----------



## LofaSofa (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought it was for when we spot fresh moons.


----------



## Cheetahman (Dec 8, 2019)

NOT Sword Fighter Super said:


> Wow, what other marshmallow shapes are we missing from Lucy Charms now?
> The four leafed clover I think.


How horrifying.


Spoiler


----------



## Superman93 (Dec 8, 2019)

We get this gay lunacy shit but my press "X" to doubt button isnt here?


----------



## General Disarray (Dec 8, 2019)

Exigent Circumcisions said:


> I'm not sure what it means, but I don't think it's a vector image like the others; if you zoom in there's some heavy pixelation going on.


I like you've gone back to your animated avi.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 8, 2019)

Stibky chees!!


----------



## ATaxingWoman (Dec 8, 2019)

TFW still no Nice meme rating


----------



## Sam Losco (Dec 8, 2019)

I think this rating is specifically to use on every one of @Shiversblood anus posts.


----------



## Basil II (Dec 8, 2019)

Superman93 said:


> We get this gay lunacy shit but my press "X" to doubt button isnt here?


tfw still no fish hook rating


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2019)

Basil II said:


> tfw still no fish hook rating


If you squint hard enough, you can kind of make the Lunacy rating look like a fish hook


----------



## Drive-by punster (Dec 8, 2019)

How about a regular old "lol" or a "HAHAHA OH WOW" sticker?


----------



## Y2K Baby (Dec 8, 2019)

Drive-by punster said:


> How about a regular old "lol" or a "HAHAHA OH WOW" sticker?


That's Hat.


----------



## Drive-by punster (Dec 8, 2019)

Y2K Baby said:


> That's Hat.



I thought hat was just another exceptional sticker. I still have so much to learn.


----------



## Hal (Dec 8, 2019)

If you see someone make a bat shit insane post that's prob what it's for


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 8, 2019)

I thought it was supposed to be a rating for when the poster is up way too late, like posting at 1:00 am, because some nigga went through one of the threads late last night and did that to every one of the posts.


----------



## byuu (Dec 8, 2019)

Ughubughughughughughghlug said:


> I thought it was supposed to be a rating for when the poster is up way too late, like posting at 1:00 am, because some nigga went through one of the threads late last night and did that to every one of the posts.


There's more than one time zone you know


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 8, 2019)

So basically a Super Autism rating. Good to know. I actually like the design.

I actually thought it replaced the Late rating, up until I saw the clock rating. Then, I thought it meant chill.


----------



## Ughubughughughughughghlug (Dec 8, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> There's more than one time zone you know



As far as I'm concerned, nothing outside of Central and Eastern Time is worth thinking about or acknowledging.


----------



## NOT Sword Fighter Super (Dec 8, 2019)

The Crow said:


> Ah, so its the perfect rating for shitposts  that may or may not actually be serious, then.


No, we need nice meme back.
But this is a good temporary substitute.


----------



## kūhaku (Dec 8, 2019)

I imagine it's like rating someone autism, but less of an insult on the person and more an insult on their post. Not that it's going to be used that way but that seems like the intention. Why is it a moon? I get the luna-cy joke but it would be better as a different image.


----------



## verissimus (Dec 8, 2019)

I'm still waiting for a cringe or facepalm rating.


----------



## ToroidalBoat (Dec 8, 2019)

aw crap a negrate

I dislike giving negrates...


----------



## Token Weeaboo (Dec 8, 2019)

ToroidalBoat said:


> aw crap a negrate
> 
> I dislike giving negrates...


I thought it was neutral rate when I first saw it.


----------



## Exigent Circumcisions (Dec 8, 2019)

General Disarray said:


> I like you've gone back to your animated avi.


I take back every bad thing I said about Jawrsh.


----------



## J A N D E K (Dec 8, 2019)

It means you and your post are tired. Go to sleep.


----------



## Kacho (Dec 8, 2019)

I'd like a grayscale rainbow 'pessimist' rating.


----------



## Army Burger (Dec 8, 2019)

verissimus said:


> I'm still waiting for a cringe or facepalm rating.


Isn't that basically the Autistic rating?


----------



## ScamL Likely (Dec 8, 2019)

Here's a documentary explaining it.


----------



## The Last Stand (Dec 8, 2019)

I think the Lunacy rating is neutral.


----------



## Pop-Tart (Dec 8, 2019)

Lets be real this is never gonna be used to call someone crazy, and only used in lieu of calling someone a nigger. Which I feel will just lead to redundancy, as people will just call whoever they rate with lunacy a nigger. I think the emote should be switched to a straight jacket imo.


----------



## Strange Rope Hero (Dec 8, 2019)

It's for schizos like that guy @Critically Correct (who got deleted)

shizo posting


----------



## RichardMongler (Dec 8, 2019)

Wait, it's a negrate? That's sad. It could be perfectly employed for stark-raving mad schizocows documented here.

Oh well. There's always the horrifying rating.

On another note:


----------



## AbyssStarer (Dec 8, 2019)

How is it not plainly obvious it means "crazy"?


Superman93 said:


> We get this gay lunacy shit but my press "X" to doubt button isnt here?


That's what Thunk-Provoking is.


ToroidalBoat said:


> aw crap a negrate
> 
> I dislike giving negrates...


Internet points don't matter.


----------



## Parthenos (Dec 9, 2019)

I could see it being useful in the beauty parlor if someone is likely schizoposting in a red haze, if you get my drift.


----------



## Distant Stare (Dec 9, 2019)

We need a rating for humor


----------



## The Crow (Dec 9, 2019)

PururinSenpai said:


> Still waiting for that LOL rating Null :/



I just use when I'm laughing with the poster, or alternately, the good ol' fashioned puzzle piece for when I'm laughing at the poster.


----------



## autism420 (Dec 9, 2019)

moons out troons out


----------



## Grog (Dec 9, 2019)

I'm still going to use the puzzle piece, it's too iconic.


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 11, 2019)

Null posted the news of its existence over on A&H because I guess that board is so stupid we needed our own rating. 

I'm left with the question, why not a tinfoil hat rating instead?


----------



## queerape (Dec 11, 2019)

L50LasPak said:


> Null posted the news of its existence over on A&H because I guess that board is so stupid we needed our own rating.
> 
> I'm left with the question, why not a tinfoil hat rating instead?


probably would get confused with the A-log rating


----------



## L50LasPak (Dec 12, 2019)

queerape said:


> probably would get confused with the A-log rating



Yeah, or maybe the silvery color would make it look too much like the trash can on the Dumb rating.


----------



## Begemot (Dec 12, 2019)

Is the lunacy rating hate speech against selenites?


----------



## awoo (Dec 13, 2019)

garakfan69 said:


> It represents awoo. Since wolves do it when the moon is out.


Finally, a rating for me!


----------



## Kiwi Farms (Dec 13, 2019)

awoo said:


> Finally, a rating for me!


<3333333333


----------



## Shidoen (Oct 30, 2021)

I've been getting many of these, but I still love all of ya.


----------

